# el chico, hidalgo



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

que tal amigos, pues el viernes tengo pensado hacer una ruta desde pachuca a el chico, y pues quiero invitarlos ojala pudieran venir, despues de la ruta en bicicleta pasaremos a real del monte para una cascarita de gotcha asi que si quieren venir mandenme un mp.

de momento solo estamos apuntados para la ruta en bici mi papa y yo, la verdad en el chico hay una vereda digna de ser recorrida. asi que la invitacion esta abierta. un saludo


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

orale me late, pero cuantos km son, y como es el terreno? en cuanto tiempo la completas? estoy en el DF igual puedo descolgarme un fin.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

pues depende como ruedes de pachuca son mas o menos 4 km de subida luego como 5 bajando al chico, despues como 7 subiendo a real del monte y 3 bajando de nuevo a pachuca como en 2 horas y media a 3. pero este fin me voy con el gps y paso los datos correctos

pero lo que vale la pena son 30 minutos de singletrack en medio del bosque para llegar al chico casi por esto vale la pena el viaje. por el foro hay un video de esta, pero en vivo esta de lujo.

si un dia quieres venir mandame un mp y nos ponemos de acuerdo


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Esta perfecto (lo que es no conocer) yo pensaba que la rodada estaba ruda pero para nada. Deja lo platico con mi compañero de rodada y te aviso que onda. saludos!


----------

